# Dreadnought Conversion



## ollie9898 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi all,

Anybody have any ideas on how to convert an SM dreadnought to have jump packs, gravitational fields etc... How can you make an assault dreadnought?

Attatch an SM bike to the legs of the dreadnought?


Thanks---Ollie9898


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

yes, although there are no rules for it as such, I don't see why you can't make the conversion, I suggest using the turret from a whirlwind.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

maybe you could look at the venting bit from a landraider, thats a huge chunky piece and im sure it could be adapted to a dreadnought


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

At the game shop in cardigan, wales, the boss made just such a conversion with the latter half of a landspeeder. Looked like a massive jetpack. The scale was perfect though, so I fully reccomend that.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

for my Assault Dread/Daemon Prince I used a Whirlwind turret turned backwards with thrusters from a speeder stuck on where the missiles go. Worked really well



































Might look a little big on a regular dread. I would suggest building some sentinel-styule legs (like mine, but nowhere as big)...I went a bit overboard on this guy, trying to make everything scale up to the massive arms. I would suggest using some up-armored sentinel legs or something.


----------



## ollie9898 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments!

I am goin to get onto building it right away.:grin:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Gal, that is one awesome model.

And yes I agreed the landspeeder idea.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Sadly, he's far too huge to make use of cover anymore. I miss the old abstract system. "Hey, he may be nearly a foot high, but he's only level 3, damnit, You can't see him behind that waist high building..."


----------



## ollie9898 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey Galahad have you got any other conversions or ideas?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

ollie9898 said:


> Hey Galahad have you got any other conversions or ideas?


LMAO! Oh, GOD do I love new people...
<hugs ollie>

Oh yes, my young friend. I do have a few conversions and ideas...
All of my stuff ends up here very pic heavy.


----------



## The Barbarian (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm working on the same thing for my army, and once I get the bits, I'm going to use jump packs from a raptor in the back on top of the power plant, then use the front of the engine from an IG Valkyire on the front to make it look like turbines pulling air through the armor. Then I'm onna chop the legs up to make it look like it's jumping and add some green stuff flames to the bottom of the feet. Like a giant Iron Man...

I'll put pics up when I get everything going.


----------

